# Leo - blizzard influence



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi guys, I know that the blizzard gene is recessive so that for a blizzard phenotype it needs to be homozygous BUT all of my babies from my blizzard x high yellow and blizzard x hypo crosses have had very reduced spotting giving me all hypos and super hypos. Could the blizzard gene have had an influence on this or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Whilst it is very unlikely that the Blizzard gene is having any effect on any other loci, it is entirely possible that the blizzard carries either 1 or 2 copies of the gene which codes for hypo, which may go some way to explaining the offspring.

Andy


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for that Andy - very nice babies they are too.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

no genetics people on here gunna reply to this ????


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> no genetics people on here gunna reply to this ????


Andy has answered it nicely enough I think.

However, it has been noticed that "hyper-spotting" (lots of little spots) can be a marker for the leo being heterozygous for Blizzard. Not really relevant in this case however.

The blizzard could ne a hypo or super hypo "underneath" the blizzard. Which would explain offspring either being hypo or showing reduced spotting.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

doesnt stop ya guys normally lol

cos i had had shtctb x blizzard and little hypo/super come out
thought i put the wrong eggs in,2 eggs that hatched are diff amont of spots too
i ll get some photos


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> doesnt stop ya guys normally lol
> 
> cos i had had shtctb x blizzard and little hypo/super come out
> thought i put the wrong eggs in,2 eggs that hatched are diff amont of spots too
> i ll get some photos


Hypo appears to be dominant, with super hypo being a selectively bred polygenic spot reduction. As you have one visual Super hypo parent, that would explain the hypo/super hypo offspring. Also, the blizzard could be carrying the genes to code for hypo or super hypo but you would never see it as the blizzard covers it.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

here the two little things now 4weeks old








and


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

all good then mike


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> no genetics people on here gunna reply to this ????


Don't know whether to be offended by this or not...:whistling2:

Andy


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

jools said:


> Hi guys, I know that the blizzard gene is recessive so that for a blizzard phenotype it needs to be homozygous BUT all of my babies from my blizzard x high yellow and blizzard x hypo crosses have had very reduced spotting giving me all hypos and super hypos. Could the blizzard gene have had an influence on this or is it just a coincidence?


As mike has said Hypo is dominant hence why youve had hypos from that cross.
It could be the high yellow is infact hypo or that the hatchling is high yellow being a good example and expressing reduced spotting



rockkeeper said:


> doesnt stop ya guys normally lol
> 
> cos i had had shtctb x blizzard and little hypo/super come out
> thought i put the wrong eggs in,2 eggs that hatched are diff amont of spots too
> i ll get some photos


Agrees with mike hypo is dominant so hypos/super hypos are expected.



GlasgowGecko said:


> Don't know whether to be offended by this or not...:whistling2:
> 
> Andy


Well it depends do you meet the criteria that makes you a "genetics person"? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

dont understand why you would feel that way :whistling2:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Well it depends do you meet the criteria that makes you a "genetics person"? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well I hope so, or perhaps I'm in the wrong job...


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

> super hypos


wouldnt they also be dom ?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

It appears Hypo is dominant, which means both the heterozygous (1 copy) and homozygous (2 copy) visually appear the same. Super hypo isn't the homozygous expression of hypo, but appearts to be a selective bred polygenic spot reduction.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Would this qualify for het blizzard?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Would this qualify for het blizzard?
> 
> image


That is the type of spotting often seen in het blizzard and het patternless. However, it is not a 100% marker (as far as I know).


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

MrMike said:


> That is the type of spotting often seen in het blizzard and het patternless. However, it is not a 100% marker (as far as I know).


: victory: I'll have to pair her to my male patternless & then try her with the male blizzard & see what happens......

Any more spots & she would be practically all dark/black. Maybe her x blizzard incubated at low temps = dark midnight blizzards :hmm:

I'll name them 'black diamonds' :whistling2:


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

*Patternless het Las Vegas*

BDG Available



.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Would this qualify for het blizzard?
> 
> image


I wouldnt say that is the USUAL speckling seen and associated with het blizzard and patternless.

This is a perfect example....


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> I wouldnt say that is the USUAL speckling seen and associated with het blizzard and patternless.
> 
> This is a perfect example....
> image


 
Check out the tail - nice : victory:

Well it could be worth a try, then I'll know for sure.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys - that was really useful. Thinking of crossing two of the babies back to dad (blizzard) next year to see what we get - I'm guessing blizzards and hypos / superhypos?


----------

